# Titanfall



## Ranbay (Feb 14, 2014)

Well no thread yet?


There is Beta keys out and about, got one from a mate.
http://www.titanfall.com/uk/beta?ut...ourceid=tf-search-uk-pbm-g-brand-engagement-p

So far so good, this was my first game online 


Still uploading!


----------



## Quartz (Feb 14, 2014)

On which platform are you playing? If PC, can you use mouse (LH) + joystick (RH)?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 14, 2014)

Xbone sorry


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 14, 2014)

Well, that looks pretty much the way I'd hoped, nice! Shame the rest of your team sucked. What did you think?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2014)

Played upto Lv14 which is max for the beta.

It's good, fast paced and the mix of on foot and the robot fights make it something diffrent, there seems to be loads up upgrades unlocks etc, defo getting it, in fact pre ordered it last night 

PS the Beta is open to all from now or something. but only till weds?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 16, 2014)

39 kills 4 deaths


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 16, 2014)

£35 for PC on Amazon. Oh, OK then


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 14, 2014)

it's here


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 18, 2014)

"Mine" turned up today - technically it's my son's and that suits me fine because much as I can see myself playing this a bit, it really does fall into the category of "online multiplayer crap" IMO - fun for a bit, but give me an engaging storyline any time. This is just Halo multiplayer with robots.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 18, 2014)

I was playing this most of the weekend. 

It's not clan game as no real long term objectives other than levelling up. 

It's kinda a popcorn movie of FPSs. 
Fun but no real depth to it. Lots of running, gunning, big shiny reboots and explosions and that's it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 21, 2014)

Exactly that Gromit 

With all the "the campaign is online!" hype, I was expecting a bit more more than something you could complete in 4 hours, playing as both sides. Disappointing TBH.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah campaign was pants, still liking the online tho, ranking up really easy and it's great for a quick pick up and play.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't get me wrong, as a multiplayer online game it's fantastic, *really* well balanced, not a single spawn rape, getting the hang of the various Titans is a hoot and it plays at a _furious_ pace (LOL at all the COD wankers trying to camp, I will kill you over and over until you learn that movement is the key). Yet it's somehow really unsatisfying. Plus as an old man, my reactions really aren't quick enough


----------



## Gromit (Mar 24, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> Don't get me wrong, as a multiplayer online game it's fantastic, *really* well balanced, not a single spawn rape, getting the hang of the various Titans is a hoot and it plays at a _furious_ pace (LOL at all the COD wankers trying to camp, I will kill you over and over until you learn that movement is the key). Yet it's somehow really unsatisfying. Plus as an old man, my reactions really aren't quick enough



Its really easy to get the xRay vision perk. Once you realise how easy it is to be spotted with that then no one should camp. Although I admit to camping the crap out of a capture point and using my wallhack power could see the same guy coming to get me no matter which entrance he used. Which was quite amusing, i could hear the virtual screams of frustration.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2014)

It's Free to play this weekend through Origin Game time


----------



## Ming (Nov 27, 2014)

5 bucks on Origin at the moment.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 16, 2015)

Free on EA access now


----------

